# Sage Barista Express Help



## BabsCoffeeNewbie (10 mo ago)

Hello everyone 
I am new here , I have sage barista express machine for a year now and haven’t been able to get a one nice cup of coffee. I do have Pact Coffee (Nut Espresso beans)
Anyone could help me with the settings? I have spoke with the customer service and they advised me Grind Settings on 1 and amount on 12 o’clock but doesn’t taste very nice.
Not sure what I could be doing wrong 
Thank you very much for any help


----------



## General-S-1 (Jul 27, 2015)

BabsCoffeeNewbie said:


> Hello everyone
> I am new here , I have sage barista express machine for a year now and haven’t been able to get a one nice cup of coffee. I do have Pact Coffee (Nut Espresso beans)
> Anyone could help me with the settings? I have spoke with the customer service and they advised me Grind Settings on 1 and amount on 12 o’clock but doesn’t taste very nice.
> Not sure what I could be doing wrong
> Thank you very much for any help











Sage BE/Pro/DTP etc. read this first


So, I think there are some very patient people on here who keep answering the same questions about the Sage on here. So I thought maybe it's worth putting together a few quick points to really help sort out all the people who bought a Sage BE and other models at Christmas, or during this...




www.coffeeforums.co.uk


----------

